# Need help finding dampers for a cabinet build



## daddyzaring (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a large cabinet I need to buy some air damper for.  I am looking for the flat round type with the three holes.  I would make them myself, but I have no way to cut them.  Any help here would be greatly appreciated.

I have found some at one place, but they are a little more than I can pay right now.

http://www.kck.com/bbq_air_damper_smoker_pit_grill.html


----------



## matts (Jul 9, 2010)

Is it a wood cabinet.  If so then just make these out of some nice wood.  Maybe put a decorative router edge on them.


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry, no it is a metal cabinet.








I am looking for something like this, (at least 2-4 depending on how big I need)


----------



## athabaskar (Jul 9, 2010)

You could make your own vents by cutting triangles wherever you want your vent similar to the ones in your photo. Lay it out with a marker and use a drill to start the holes and a Skil saw to finish the cutouts. Drill a hole in the center of the triangles to take a pivot bolt. Get a piece of flat stock wide and long enough to cover the holes and drill a hole in the center of that for the pivot bolt. Bolt goes through the hole in the center of the triangles from the inside and then through the flat stock. Use a flat washer and a locking nut on the outside (there is Teflon in the nut so it needs to be outside the chamber). Tighten enough to provide resistance to hold it in place but still be loose enough to move without too much effort.

Tip: You might want to find your flat pieces before laying out the triangles. It's easier to cut the holes to match the flat stock than it is to match the flat stock to holes that are cut without knowing what flat you can find.


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 9, 2010)

I have another smoker I could use the damper on it for a pattern, but I just don't have that steady of a hand, or the tools to cut that small.


----------



## matts (Jul 9, 2010)

Make some slide style dampeners.  But a piece of thin steel from the store.  Cut 4 strips, 2 - 3/8 wide and 2 - 3/4 wide.  When you stack the 3/4 piece on top of the 3/8 piece it makes a channel when mounted on the side of the cabinet.  Drill holes thru both and screw or bolt them on.  Do this twice as a top and bottom piece spaced out the using a piece of the metal that will slide in the two channels.  Ok Ok, I am confusing myself on this.  I will draw it up real quick.


----------



## jus256 (Jun 16, 2012)

Is the site that is mentioned in the first post, the retailer that sells aftermarket dampers?


----------



## chuckles47 (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's a reasonably priced damper on Ebay

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=bbq+damper&_sacat=0


----------

